# Gaming Umfrage - WoW



## Gibichio (23. April 2020)

Hallo liebe Gaming Community, 
ich schreibe im Moment meine Bachelorarbeit mit dem Titel "Gaming Motivation" und suche noch dringend Teilnehmer für meine Umfrage. U.a. werden fragen zu WoW gestellt. Ich würdet mir sehr helfen, wenn ihr die Umfrage kurz machen könnt. Diese dauert 3-8 min. 
https://ww3.unipark.de/uc/WinHR/c5ef/
Leitet sie auch gerne an eure Gamer Kollegen weiter. 
Ich wünsche allen einen schönen Tag, Danke!


----------



## Finallin (23. April 2020)

Link funktioniert nicht!

An error occurred while processing your request.
Reference #97.af8c3554.1587645430.15564986


----------



## Gibichio (23. April 2020)

Oh das ist ja komisch. Ich habe es gerade noch mal getestet und bei mir geht es. Versuch es sonst mal mit einem anderen Browser oder klick hier 
Umfrage


----------

